# Rick Is Going To Do This One



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

he says it just seems like a good idea:

Sewer Screen Cover


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Has it really been an issue?


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

If you snag your valve handle, you can dump while driving.


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

Are the seals on the dump valves (grey-black) not supposed to remain wet ? If they are dry won't they have a increased chance of failing-leaking ?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

No it hasn't been an issue, he just saw it and thought it was a good idea. But, Bluewedge may have a point? does anyone empty their tanks, leave them empty, come home and let them air dry at home? is it even necessary? just seemed like a good idea when you consider that the tanks are always wet inside. Anyone else have input???


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Hi Doxie!

I'm a bit skeptical as to whether this is even an issue - at least for me, anyway. I mean, what odors could be worse than those emanating from the stuff that the tanks are designed to hold?









Seriously, though - I have never had odor problems with our tanks. Every time I dump and rinse the tanks, I put a capful of liquid Calgon and 4 ozs. of Thetfords green stuff in each tank, along with 2-3 gallons of water. That mixture sloshes around on the trip home. I can always smell the Thetfords smell when dumping, even if it has been several weeks since we last used the trailer.

Now, I do leave the sewer pipe cap off in winter, and the tank valves open, also. I don't want to take the chance that water will freeze and break the plastic gate valves or the sewer pipe or cap. The screened cap would be a plus for that - it would keep critters from crawling up inside, looking for a winter home.

Just my viewpoint, though.









Mike


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Oh, I missed that it was for leaving the valves open. I guess the theory is that the roof vent isn't enough and this would let air flow through the tanks.... I guess I don't worry about it because I figure I wouldn't like the smell of the water in there either. I have gotten deoderizer for the gray tank after one experience where the dirty water from the kitchen seemed to have created a culture in the tank. the deoderizer liquid solved it.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Might not be a bad idea - every time I dump the tanks, the inside of the trailer smells sort of like sulfur. I did read the post on the calgon and may have to give that a shot.

Thanks for sharing Doxie!


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

Looks like an accident waiting to happen. I think everything should stay wet.

kevin


----------



## wicampingfamily (Apr 6, 2009)

my $.02

i dried everything out one year.. and i would have to say that was not the smartest thing i ever did. the dump valve seemed to stick and then we had flied one weekend. nothing worse than when your 10yo DD or DW flush and get buzzed by friendly flies. (DS thought it was cool)







That was when i decided to keep everything wet.







I believe camper holding tanks should stay wet. The odor will be fixed and it requires the tank to have water in them. When we go camping i dump *every* time. Then i fill the 25 gal black tank with 10 gal of water and a pouch of your favorite tank deodorizer/bacteria. this has eliminated all odor issues and most of all sensor misreading issues.

now for the grey tank, same theory applies... fill it 2/3rds full and put in the same pouch of deodorizer/bacteria and let it sit. dump only your gray tank when you get to your destination. do this a couple times a year. cleans everything up.

happy camping!!


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

I always run 10-12 gallons of clean water in the black tank with potty chem after dumping and let it slosh for the journey home. Also ensures the toilet has plenty of water and ready to go at the next stay. My wife scrubs the camper down (sinks, floors, etc...) after every use when we get home so the grey tank always has 5 or so gallons of water with Mr. Clean or Pine-sol or something in it and keeps the odor from the grey down. I do store mine with the tanks dry in the winter, but by doing the above have not had any odor problems.


----------

